# [solved] Strange boot errors (udevd, sysklogd)

## huliganaz

last night i was installing gentoo on my new machine (intel EM64T)

and after reboot i get some strange errors 

from dmesg....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> md: linear personality registered as nr 1
> 
> md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3
> ...

 

any ideas what ant where i made a mistake ?

 :Confused: 

----------

## bhun

 *huliganaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> syslogd: cannot create /dev/log: Address family not supported by protocol
> ```
> ...

 

You probably disabled support for unix domain sockets in (it should be CONFIG_UNIX=y) your kernel. It's pretty pointless to load that as a module, so just compile it into your kernel.

----------

## huliganaz

thnx i'll try.

----------

## TheAldo

And for those who compiled it as module, don't forget to emerge module-init-tools   :Embarassed: 

edit: corrected package name

----------

